# Bait: finger mullet, drum and mackerel fishing



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Going down sept 14-19. On recent posts here, I was seeing a lot on finger mullet. Was wondering basically what finger mullet catch? I'm guessing from the posts drums and Spanish mackerel and others.Apparently around this time they are in the surf? Can you cast net them? Buy live from a tackle shop? Hoping to catch some nice Spanish, blues,red drum, maybe a small King (unicorn). Any help would be much appreciated. Was also wondering rig setups for live fishing for Spanish. Tight lines and God bless!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Mullet is a primary food source for just about everything that swims. Late summer and through the fall they are easily found in the surf and sound waters and with a cast net you can catch enough to have bait for the week. A 5-gal bucket with a bubble box will keep em alive or ice em down to chunk. Spanish, blues, drum, grey trout, specks will all hit it.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

All of the above, plus flounder....


----------



## Virginia_2_Maine (Aug 4, 2015)

im headed down on the 19th. im planning on catching anything that will bite, i have been doing alot of research on these Berkley Gulp! alive artifical baits, but it looks like that maybe finger mullet would be the way to go!


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Gulp are great baits but I do not think they will out-fish a fresh finger mullet. Nice too that you don't have to have a big cast net to get a mess. 

I found the gulp is better in the surf if I am after flounder etc. Make sure your jig is heavy enough to get to the bottom. 

And as always, have some metal ready to throw if spanish/blue show their sweet grins.


----------



## Virginia_2_Maine (Aug 4, 2015)

hey mako, 
how far in the surf should i toss my jig with gulp on it? should i use that neon yellow swimming mullet? and how heavy of jig heads should i get? a couple different weights?


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

V_2_M

It really depends on the surf conditions on how far you should throw out etc. 

If I am fishing a jetty I will focus my efforts around that. Especially on the leeward side of the current. Fish where the bait is getting pushed out through the rocks. As far as distance, try to hit the same spots you would be if you are soaking boat. The fish will not change their habits because you are changing up your fishing style. 

As far as weight, go with the lightest you can get away with. If there is a sweeping longshore current, you may need to up your weight. If the current is relatively slack,you can use anywhere from 1/4-3/4 ounce. I typically use a bucktail if its more than an ounce. 

Check out the John Skinner videos on youtube. I am sure he has been discussed extensively on this board but his videos are very informative (even if he is a damn yankee  ) and you can learn a lot. I like his double flounder rig. 

For the gulp alive baits, I prefer white. Really its just personal preference. Also, gulp isn't the only soft bait that is effective (although its a GREAT bait). The problem with gulp most of the time is that the blues and pinfish will tear it to pieces. DOE, Z-Man, Saltwater Assassin just to name a few also make good soft plastics. If I am fishing with a non-scented bait, I will usually put some pro-cure on it. Mullet flavor is always good. 

But again, do not overlook using fresh mullet. I would be willing to bet that more fish have been caught on fresh mullet, shrimp, and menhaden than anything else!


----------



## Virginia_2_Maine (Aug 4, 2015)

Mako,
thanks for all the info man. and everyone else for that matter. Im just trying to put pops on some good fishing, as we have caught the usual suspects (croaker, spot, pinfish) bottom fishing with a hi/low right the last 20 years. i really wanna snag some flounder, blue and fingers crossed a puppy drum from the surf. will any of you be down there sep 18-27?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Virginia_2_Maine said:


> will any of you be down there sep 18-27?


I'll be down the week before, meaning there won't be any fish in the ocean that week. 
However, luckily for you, normal fishing should resume as soon as I clear the Wright Bridge.


----------



## Virginia_2_Maine (Aug 4, 2015)

hahaha philly guy i usually feel that way when i go! i sure hope i catch some puppy and flounder.


----------

